# Which Knife is your Favorite to carry?



## Seigi (Apr 8, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I was just wondering which knife you prefer to carry with you daily & Why?

I am looking to purchase a new knife & would like some insight.

Thanks!

Peace & Harmony Always


----------



## Eggman (Apr 8, 2003)

What are you going to use the knife for? Also, do you train with a knife?


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 8, 2003)

You can buy trainging rubber knives for about $2 or $3 each but for real, nothing beats my trusty pen knife.  
I have two friends who like knives. One has a laser on it and the other is a proper combat knife!!! :EG:


----------



## Seigi (Apr 8, 2003)

Utility & Defense.

Peace


----------



## Tigerkrim (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm a bit partial to Cold Steel for both utility and (Hope it never is necessary) defense. The backup neck knives are sweet. I'm carrying a Nogales folder at the moment.  They're sturdy and refined.
 I've got quite a few folders in my collection, Columbia River, S&W, Colt, etc... Gerber and Buck are putting out some slick looking "tactical" folders as well.


----------



## Eggman (Apr 8, 2003)

my preference is a hibben folder and i just purchased not received a knife crafted by Zack Whitson.  Both are big and sharp enough to do the job, yet wont attract the attention of the men with guns and cuffs.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 9, 2003)

BALISONG  only!!!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 9, 2003)

Emerson CQC-7 w/ the wave option. It will open up as it is drawn from you pocket. Follow the link,
http://www.emersonknives.com/Tact_index.html 

Then go to video vault for demo video.


:asian:


----------



## Tigerkrim (Apr 9, 2003)

Looks cool!!! So how exactly does it work? A hook of some sort that catches the fabric of the pants? Have you run into any mishaps or safety issues when drawing the blade?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tigerkrim _
> *Looks cool!!! So how exactly does it work? A hook of some sort that catches the fabric of the pants? Have you run into any mishaps or safety issues when drawing the blade? *



Exactly! After I put a little practice I have never had a problem (knock on wood).

Tim


----------



## Lyfeenz (Apr 9, 2003)

How about the kerambit , it's really sick!!


----------



## islandtime (Apr 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seigi _
> *Hello everyone,
> 
> I was just wondering which knife you prefer to carry with you daily & Why?
> ...


.............................................................................
My daily carry is a  medium Cold Steel folder with tanto style blade. I love it

Gene Gabel

o.k. I fess up, also a Cold Steel MR, slide back, in tanto and if I have my backpack a big swiss utility and a nylon delta dart:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 11, 2003)

I have a few tactical folders I enjoy carrying.  I even have a nice one with a mother of pearl handle for dressy occaisions.  I want to get a real nice tactical folder any suggestions.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 11, 2003)

Emerson CQC-7 w/ the wave option.


----------



## Seigi (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks for your suggestions.

I have had my eye the Emerson. I think i'm going to check it out this weekend At the gun & knife show?

Thanks again & Keep them coming.

Peace


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 16, 2003)

My primary carry right now is a Columbia River Crawford/Kasper folder (a little large, but it works for me.)  My secondary defense and primary utility is my trusty old Gerber EZ Out.  This configuration has worked well for me for over a year and I use both on a daily basis.  I don't get in much trouble any more, so I am not strapped to the gills with weapons.


----------



## redfive (Apr 18, 2003)

Cold Steel Voyager Tanto. One serraded, one strait blade

                                                               Redfive


----------



## Lunumbra (Apr 18, 2003)

I have LOTS of folders, but lately I've built up my collection of Sebenza's. Now I'm never without one....


----------



## ArnoldLee (Apr 22, 2003)

I like the Gryphon M-10, it's a fixed blade.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ArnoldLee _
> *I like the Gryphon M-10, it's a fixed blade. *



How do you carry it?


----------



## Lunumbra (Apr 22, 2003)

Love the M-10! Just wish it were legal to carry in NYC.


----------



## ArnoldLee (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *How do you carry it? *



Inside the waist with the IWB loop for now.  The sheath that Survival Systems makes that it comes with is a little overbuilt for how I carry it.  It's very secure so you can carry it inverted, strapped to LBG bouncing around the countryside etc, without fear of losing your blade.  I guess they wanted a jack of all trades sheath.  Problem is it's too secure if you want to get at it in a big hurry.  It's not terrible but when I'm doing quick draw drills it feels like I'm trying to quick change a magazine out of an AK47.  I'll probably get a custom sheath from Mike Sastre at River City soon as I can.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

are all of you guys who carry a blade prepared to use it, also would you use it on a unarmed man?, as with the NY incident recently


thanks

terry


----------



## Lunumbra (Apr 23, 2003)

Yes I'd used it. Survival is paramount.
Against an unarmed man, probably not, unless the aggressor had an obvious advantage that I needed to counter, size, strength, numbers, skill.

On the other hand, I'm a Guntaholic, so I have a LOT of non-lethal options available to me. It allows me to pound an attacker, without sending them to the hospital, and still have lethal force options. That makes it a little easier to immediately use a tool regardless of the situation. You don't have to make a split second decision, whether to draw a weapon or not, you just "grab and go".

The legal consequences of using non-lethal techniques, with a tool, against an unarmed aggressor....... that I'm willing to risk.


----------



## Seigi (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes, i would be prepared to use my knife in self-defense, but not against an unarmed man.

Peace


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes I would, but as a last resort. I feel that there too many weapon freaks out there that depend on their weapon as their ONLY tools of self defense. I would try to avoid an encounter first. Next, I would go to hand to hand. The last level I would go to is the use of a weapon. I feel that way too many people want to skip all of these levels and go right to the weapon. This is not to say that I wouldn't skip a few levels if the situation merited it. I also use firearms and would use them if my life or the lives of my family or friends were in jeopardy.



:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Apr 25, 2003)

James A. Keating wrote a great editorial on that NYC incident that will be available when the first issue of The Martialist on May 1.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 25, 2003)

Since I've focused on the FMA and silat the last few years, I have found that I have to make a conscious effort to train my empty hand techniques as much if not more than weapons.  I find it more fun to do weapon drills and sparring (with the possible exception of silat--love the vicious empty hand stuff!)

However, in a conflict, I would have to feel VERY threatened to use any weapon, let alone a knife.  On the streets, I am quite prudent about escalation of force...not too keen on dying right now.  If a gun comes out though, I will do whatever it takes to get the hell outta there or kill the aggressor.  That issue is cut and dry to me.  Of course, I fear blades more than I fear guns, but that may be a Pandora's box that we don't want to open.:wink: 

~geoffrey~


----------



## MartialArtist (Apr 30, 2003)

I carry a Colt Python Folder.  I really don't use it for defense.  #1 is gun, #2 is hand-to-hand really, those are the ones that I have the most experience with.  I'm looking more into knife fighting and general weapons use.  The knife is more of a utility tool than a weapon.


----------



## Seigi (May 1, 2003)

Very Interesting,

In the differense in what people carry & why.

How many people practice drawing their knives in different situation (DrillS)? From a grab to a punch on the ground Etc...

Peace


----------



## Lunumbra (May 1, 2003)

I do.

I simplify it a little, by concentrating on one or two responses for each angle of attack (or quadrant). Trying to come up with an individual response to everything will just make you crazy, and confuse you in times of stress.


----------



## Seigi (May 1, 2003)

True,

But i also practice drawing, if i am grabbed from behind, thrown, choked, etc...

Peace


----------



## Lunumbra (May 1, 2003)

Yep, sorry, I forgot to mention, I do that from the holster. I always do a strong side carry, belt sheath/holster or IWB. So it is not hard to be consistent. The only concern is if my stong side arm is entangled / held. I have done a few drills where the focus was weapon retention (turning the strong side hip away, cover holster or check, pass, lock with the weak side hand, etc) But, your right, I should probably do more of them...


----------



## Seigi (May 6, 2003)

Lunumbra,

Which is your strong side? (carried on the right, with right being strong) or do you cross yor body to draw?

I carry my knife on my left & cross draw with my right.
I practice blocking ina crossada motion, hitting the attcking weapon, into my draw.

Peace


----------



## Lunumbra (May 6, 2003)

Strong side is my right, and I draw with my right. It is the hardest draw for your opponent to attempt to foul, especially if your already engaged with your live (left) hand and you turn your right hip back. Which is really easy to do, and lends power to your left hand, assuming it is also moving left to right in the first countering motion, which it usually will do. 

The Gunting is especially suited to this draw, since the point is not to immediately get it open but to bring it up to tomahawk, or hammer, with.

Makes it REAL simple!

Lunumbra


----------



## Seigi (May 7, 2003)

Good point about this hip positioning, Thanks.

What type of blade do you practice with?
(or do you train with a live blade?)

Peace


----------



## Lunumbra (May 7, 2003)

I have one of the training Drones that Spyderco makes to match the live blades. You've probably seen them, the red handles?


Again, it just make it easier.


----------



## A.R.K. (May 10, 2003)

For a folding carry [clip it] knife I have two favorites;

Cold Steel large Voyager Tanto with partial serreated blade.

Spyderco Endura with full serration.  This is the #1 for me, I have carried it daily for ten years now without any problem.  In the cold and in the Florida hot it always finds a spot in my waist band.  Never had to sharpen it either.

I train with knives both defensively and offensively.

I usually carry my off-duty .45 Glock 30...I ALWAYS carry my Spyderco Endura.

:asian:


----------



## IMAA (May 11, 2003)

On a given day I usually carry my Emerson CQC7b (older model) I still love it.  It comes in handy on a daily basis even still after 5 or 6 years that I've had it.  I also have a mini version I sometimes carry.    I occasionally if a knife catches my eye I'll grab it, if I can afford it.  I have some nice (cheaper model Folers) made by the "master" knife company.  I have one that has these horindus jagged teeth on it,  It's quality isn't the greatest but it's nice for a collection... One of the others that i carry from time to time on occassion is one called the Night Warrior by Master's.  It's unique body style is excellent for pressure point, and gunting's if ever needed be.   I really would like to have one of the Spyderco "GUNUNTING" knives by Bram Franks,  if I could ever afford one...but in the mean time i'll stick to my few tacticles.  I feel if ever in a situation, its better to have a knife and not need it, than need a knife and not have it.....


Thanks
just my .2 worth


----------



## Richard S. (May 11, 2003)

i work at www.davisguns.com and i love my job. it just so happens that the knife dept. is mine. we have the nicest selection of tactical fixed and folding knives that i have seen in one store including Emerson commanders cqc7 and cqc7b plus the new cqc10 bananna. everything you can imagine by Microtech (automatics and OTFs) plus pure customs by Lightfoot,Elishewitz,Terzuola and others. and our prices are damn good.


----------



## krys (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it  foolish to always train with the same kind of knive.
I like to train with different knives (from the kitchen knive to the kryss), changing hands and grip feels different with different knives.



Mabuhay ang filipino Silat at Arnis


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 14, 2003)

I still like my hand-me-down balisong that i've had since April 04 '89. She's never let me down.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 14, 2003)

But you guys should check out the Gunting Knife. I had the pleasure of training with Bram Frank at the symposium in Buffalo NY for a little bit, just to get a flavor of the Gunting. It was pretty cool.

The downside that people will say is that you sort of have to "relearn" how to use the knife because of how unique it is. It just has more "bells and whistles" then your average folder. Also, although very high quality, it can be pricy.

I don't think having to "relearn" the tool is a bad thing at all, however, because most people who play with knives, or who carry aren't as aquanted with their tool as they should be. Most people train with trainer knives in class that don't resemble the folders that they carry (I am guilty of this myself, so I have to supplement with drawing drills, etc.). The Gunting has a trainer that is identicle to the real thing, so you can practice kenetic opening (I believe that is what it's called), drawing, "gunting," and utilization of the "ramp," etc., all on your partner in a training session.

Another good one is the Emerson that Renegade mentioned. The opening mechinism in that one is friggin sweet, and fairly easy to get proficient at if you own one.

At the moment I carry just your average folder made by gerber, when I carry. It's not bad for an inexpensive knife. Usually I don't carry, though; there is always something around me that can be turned into a weapon if need be.

  :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2003)

I've been carrying the Gunting on occasion. I like it.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 14, 2003)

Lately.

I'v been carrying my unsharp training knife.  Mostly to train a little bit when  I take breaks from work or during lunch,  But actually it could be used for defense purposes if needed, and it probably would be considered less lethal in a legal situaltion than a live blade.  

Andy


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisandyz _
> *Lately.
> 
> I'v been carrying my unsharp training knife.  Mostly to train a little bit when  I take breaks from work or during lunch,  But actually it could be used for defense purposes if needed, and it probably would be considered less lethal in a legal situaltion than a live blade.
> ...



The unsharpened gunting Red Handle?

Bram also had what he called "a working tool" as opposed to a trainer, which the gunting with a blue handle. It wasn't sharpened, but it had squared off edges that would deliever considerable more damage in pain then the trainer. But because it is without an edge, it would be legal to carry into places that don't allow edged weapons.

I just thought I'd interject.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 14, 2003)

I think he's talking about the training knives he makes from aluminum.  No edge, barely a point.  Really just a hunk of shaped aluminum with a handle.  More of a bludgeon than anything.

However, I can personally attest to the amount of pain one can cause 

Cthulhu


----------



## OULobo (Jul 15, 2003)

When I'm on the street and just generally around, I carry a Spyderco Delica, a Kershaw and a few keychain style non-lethals (carbiner, microlight, fistload).

When I go out to party, I have a Syderco civilian, a studded leather belt, and a pair of steel toed shop boots.

When I travel I carry a few Stainless pens.

In the sticks I carry a Kabar and a Cold Steel Gurka Kukri.

The car has a standard military machete, a tire iron, a Little League Louisville slugger and a 3 D cell Maglight.

I save the Benchmade for fromal occations. 

Recently I've been playing with chap linerlock karambits.

On a side note, I have a friend who keeps tubes of caulk handy. They are cheap, heavy, hard, durable and cops don't give it a second glance.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *When I'm on the street and just generally around, I carry a Spyderco Delica, a Kershaw and a few keychain style non-lethals (carbiner, microlight, fistload).
> 
> When I go out to party, I have a Syderco civilian, a studded leather belt, and a pair of steel toed shop boots.
> ...



Lol :rofl: 

That sounds like me.

That's kind of what I ment by "I do not need to carry, there is always a weapon available"

:asian:


----------



## tarabos (Jul 15, 2003)

if anyone was looking to get a Gunting and was worried about the $170 price tag, knife outlet sells it for $109.95. still fairly expensive but also a lot cheaper.

unfortunately, i cannot vouch for their reliability or say why their price is so much lower. perhaps someone here is better informed about them than i am.

http://knifeoutlet.com/shop/10Expand.asp?ProductCode=SPYC68


----------



## LIONHEART (Jul 14, 2004)

Hey all being fairly new to the knife collection and carrying as well as serious training bit I dont carry too many but heres my list, 

I always carry my Kershaw Blur black blade tanto tip with partial seration

usually especially when out I also carry a CRKT Crawford Falcon neck knife as a backup, and I have a custom hand made HK (south african guy) Belt Buckle knife witha 4' blade which is interchangeable with a wide variety of my belts, not to quick to draw but nice for concealement especially in places where you "cant carry a weapon" hehe nice for backup (plus it doubles as a bottle opener (whoopee)).

looking into getting Kershaw Amphibian, a dart, and Cold Steel Kobern in the near future.

Yours in MA LIONHEART


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Jul 15, 2004)

Hello Everyone,

Great choices for carry from everyone. 

Many if not most carry folders for convience, but we must remember to add drawing to our training each and every time we practice. (Fixed blades are quicker, but harder to carry for most people.)

Also, I have no preference as to a particular maker, but rather I tend to choose inexpensive blades(not cheap knockoffs) as if I lose it or have to lose it. It doesn't phase me in the least.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 15, 2004)

A spyderco spydercard. very thin and extremely sharp. I have had much better knives...but this suits its purpose perfectly. I also have a debit card with a reeeeaal sharp corner on it....just in case
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I prefer my big ole bowie....but the police frown on it....funny that.
It also depends on what I want to "accessorise" with......
 A stinger with a shoulder holster....an asp baton mostly..
or just a pair of chop sticks. People look at you funny when you square off with those! which is just the time I need:asian:

oh yea...one last thing,I tell my ladies in my self-defense classes to carry a small packet of salt.preferably the kind you "break" open...you can do that with one hand. I carry one...a single grain of salt in an attackers eye can change his perspective of things a little.


----------



## yentao (Jul 15, 2004)

Pushdaggers and icepicks the best.


----------



## Firona (Jul 24, 2004)

Generally I carry a black butterfly knife (single edge. 4in bl. 11in ov.) The convenience of a folder and the quick draw plus the flourish (which scares most assailants off) is all I really need it for. Though the fact that I have cut myself testing the edge is nice too...oh and when you have to get those stupid plastic snap-ties off of packages it's a life saver :ultracool


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 25, 2004)

1. Camillus CUDA (4" tanto point, plain edge) Right rear pocket

2. Spyderco Delica (serrated, with "open on the draw" mod) Left front pocket

3. CRKT Polkowski/Kasper Companion (fixed blade 50/50 edge) butt-down on  boot inside left calf. (I don't carry this one all the time)

4. cheap, piece of junk folder in left hip-pocket for all the chores I don't want to ruin a good edge doing. 

5. various other weapons liberally scattered around home and vehicle.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 5, 2004)

In my younger (and more paranoid) days I carried:

A Gerber Lockback
A Made in Pakistan Boot Knife (crappy construction but disposable)

These days I just carry a Gerber Liner Lock w/half serrated blade. I am unhappy with its draw action though and am considering purchasing a hideaway but that'll haveta wait 'till January or February....after hunting season starts and I pay for some seminars and buy all those annoying Christmas Presents.


----------



## Northstorm (Sep 14, 2004)

Is the question which knife would I rather have in a fight, or which weapon do I carry? The laws in Michigan and most states determine which knife I carry. It is illegal to carry any double edged knife with a blade over 3" long. If you have to use the knife, you will often be held accountable if it is a fixed blade vs. a folding knife. The idea being that if the courts determine you are carrying a knife for self defence, they will find you guilty, so the knife you carry should not suggest that it is a "fighting knife". I carry the Kershaw Storm model 1470. It is 4" closed allowing it to protrude slightly beyond the fist if you use it in its closed position as a weapon, and it is easily opened with one hand. The blade turns up slightly at the tip, allowing you to cut as you pull back.  The blade is only 3" long, keeping it legal.  It also has a reversible clip that allows you to carry it blade down or blade up, depending on your preference.  

I train with it and carry it.  It doesnt do us any good to train with a bowie knife or a balisong, when it is a felony to use such a weapon in defending oneself.  

Northstorm


----------



## OULobo (Sep 14, 2004)

Northstorm said:
			
		

> It doesnt do us any good to train with a bowie knife or a balisong, when it is a felony to use such a weapon in defending oneself.
> 
> Northstorm



That depends on the judge, the jury and the situation, although I understand your meaning in that, most likely, it's going to be a guilty verdict.


----------



## Northstorm (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, you are correct that each case is judged individualy.  But it is the prosecuters job to show that you intended to carry the knife for the intention of self defense rather than as a utility tool.  To carry an item that is designated "dealy weapon" puts the carrier at risk of prosecution if he/she uses it.  But to carry a knife that falls outside of the crieria of "deadly weapon" such as a folding knife carried in plain sight with a single blade less than 3", goes a long way to protecting yourself against prosecution should you ever have to use the knife.  
We carry the knife to protect ourselves, so it only makes since to further protect ourselves by choosing a knife that is legal to carry and use if necessary.  

Thank you for letting me participate in this discussion.  It is my first thread since joining this group.

Northstorm


----------



## cblaze230 (Sep 14, 2004)

EDC is a CQC-7 waved minimum.  sometime a Benchmde ats-34 automatic in off hand pocket (left).  am considering  hell looking to buy an EKI karambit with wave for edc options and i practice drawing and cutting with the cqc-7 as it pops open everytime i draw.  i have a harder time getting it to stay closed when drawing it to show to friends or co-workers. lol


----------



## Ito-okita (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Seigi,

As an SD folder just about anything with an edge goes, for utility that's a whole different story.I carry a CRKT Hawk DOG, cause of it's sturdy aluminum grip,deep finger choil (don't wanna slip when stabbing) and interchangable scales to boot! Blade is AUS-8 not the best but holds a decent edge and is easy to sharpen, also it's very stain-resistant. Blade shape is a good compromise between stabber/slicer. In short the knife is built like a tank! And the best thing: it's relatively cheap. In my other pocket is a SAK cybertool 41 and a cold steel mini pal dangles from my key chain.

Oh yeah when money is no object by a spyderco chinook or a microtech LCC


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 20, 2004)

My new favorite carry (since it has been quite a while since I first posted, the thread died, and is now revived) is the Spyderco Persian. It is very much like the Chinook II, but suits me just a little better.

I would highly recommend the Persian, or the Chinook II. Both are wonderfully crafted tools!

Paul


----------

